# PR đây, xin chào tất cả mọi người



## KeNLOng

rất mong được làm quen với mọi người <3
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











địa chỉ : pikonsu@yahoo.com
hoặc 0909067912 nhé


----------



## KeNLOng

*Trả lời: PR đây, xin chào tất cả mọi người*

không thể up hình đc . ad chỉ cách up hình giùm !


----------



## Xinh

*Trả lời: PR đây, xin chào tất cả mọi người*



KeNLOng đã viết:


> không thể up hình đc . ad chỉ cách up hình giùm !



http://phunuvn.net/threads/21261-Huong-dan-cach-upload-hinh-anh-len-dien-dan.html


----------



## KeNLOng

*Trả lời: PR đây, xin chào tất cả mọi người*

Thanks


----------

